# Thank you, Vape King!



## Asterix (2/1/18)

Thank you Vape King and @Stroodlepuff ! Had an issue with one of the mods I bought online. Popped in at Kyalami, mod was tested and replaced in minutes.

They will definitely continue to see my business.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (8/3/18)

Excellent service, I purchased my new vgod mech and the service @HO was awesome, the guy at the front desk is always willing to help

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/3/18)

Thanks for the kind words guys  I will pass it on to the team


----------

